# Mineral preferences of Honey Bees



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe that explains why my bees spent most of the summer digging thru a flat of transplants that I never planted?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I have seen mine on cow urine by the barn also have a pretty slow moving spring that runs to the creek they are all over it


----------



## HoneyMonk (Sep 30, 2016)

Well that's interesting. One time I put salt out to weed around some hives and noticed they took to it. Never it again thinking it might be bad for their health.


----------



## Bmcq (May 29, 2013)

HoneyMonk said:


> Well that's interesting. One time I put salt out to weed around some hives and noticed they took to it. Never it again thinking it might be bad for their health.


Salt is beneficial for bees. I use salt blocks at all my yards.


----------



## Bmcq (May 29, 2013)

HoneyMonk said:


> Well that's interesting. One time I put salt out to weed around some hives and noticed they took to it. Never it again thinking it might be bad for their health.


Salt is beneficial for bees. I use salt blocks at all my yards.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting, good read.


----------

